
Ask HN: Anyone here getting unwanted sexual advancement in their workplace? - riverriveter
It seems like every tech company seems to have this problem? The most recent one I had was from a junior fb engineer from UIUC. Last week it was from a content moderator in california street. How do you deal with this?
======
president
It's not just tech. I've witnessed this working in corporate offices of many
industries including manufacturing, apparel, real estate, health care, and
hospitality.

